# Staffy Bitch wanted, Loving home waiting



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Evening all,

I have worn out all accessable points on the internet possible, with no luck!! We are looking to rescue a Staffy bitch in the need of a loving home. We dont want to buy from a breeder as too many dogs are unlucky enough to be in kennels. We are happy to pay rescue fees, just not breeders fees.

We have a 4ish year old rescue Patterdale (Shelby) that is easily excitable so require a Staffy of a calm nature. We also have 3 pet rats so any new member of the pack will have to be ok around them (Shelby follows them round the house, very funny when they have enough of her doing that!)

I am lucky enough to work from home, only popping out for a few hours at a time twice a week tops, and my partner is an early shift Lorry driver and is normally home by 2pm.

We own a 2 bed end terrace house with enclosed front and rear gardens. 2 minute walk out the back are playing fields and a green public path. 10 minutes walk out the front and we are in one of several local National Parks. We both drive so most weekends take Shelby somewhere different, like the beach.

Usually at the weekends we visit my parents who have a 10 year old Boxer who is a bit grumpy, but after 2 visits was fine with Shelby.

We are in Bristol and we will be willing to travel, but obviously not too far (like scotland!!).

Sorry for the essay but wanted to make sure I gave enough info. I dont think there is anything more to say about us, so if anyone knows of any staffy bitches in the need of a loving home, please let me know!

Many Thanks


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Someone has to know of one somewhere needing a new home?! :001_tt2:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ratdog said:


> Someone has to know of one somewhere needing a new home?! :001_tt2:


Have you tried your local rescue centres?

I imagine they will have loads to choose from.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Have you tried your local rescue centres?
> 
> I imagine they will have loads to choose from.


I have tried contacting them on several occasions, but they are always understandably busy. They are only open for a few hours on saturdays and the past few weeks have been too busy to get down there. I will ty tomorrow, but I have emailed them this week, so hopefully I will get a response soon.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ratdog said:


> I have tried contacting them on several occasions, but they are always understandably busy. They are only open for a few hours on saturdays and the past few weeks have been too busy to get down there. I will ty tomorrow, but I have emailed them this week, so hopefully I will get a response soon.


Might be an idea to physically go there if you can. I know some resuces around her are unable to answer phones and emails.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i'm soooooo glad you have decided to get a staffy - they are hundreds of them needing new homes.

where are you located?


the last time i went to my local rescue centre there was 20 staffies and crosses - and they can only hold 60 dogs there - it is heartbreaking!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

here is a list of staffy rescues 

Dog Rescue Pages UK Breed Rescues - Staffordshire Bull Terrier (Staffy), Swedish Vallhund.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

some more

Dogs - Rescue Helpers Unite Forum

Staffordshire Bull Terrier » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

staffy crosses
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i'm soooooo glad you have decided to get a staffy - they are hundreds of them needing new homes.
> 
> where are you located?
> 
> the last time i went to my local rescue centre there was 20 staffies and crosses - and they can only hold 60 dogs there - it is heartbreaking!


Its one of the many reasons why we want to get a staffy, plus we have always wanted one.

We are in Bristol.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> here is a list of staffy rescues
> 
> Dog Rescue Pages UK Breed Rescues - Staffordshire Bull Terrier (Staffy), Swedish Vallhund.


The closest out of this list would probably be Swansea (?). I'll have a look at the others.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

loads on here good luck

Staffordshire Bull Terrier » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> some more
> 
> Dogs - Rescue Helpers Unite Forum
> 
> ...


Thanks for these. I already check them every couple of days to see if any new ones have been added. The problem we seem to be having is that all the young excitable ones are this side of home and the slightly older, calm ones are the other.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

dexter said:


> loads on here good luck
> 
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


Thanks, another site I use often.


----------



## cara.b (Oct 7, 2009)

Well it seems to me that the rescue homes are full of staffies. But they will have all been neutered thank goodness. So if you want a bitch that isnt this is not your answer. I am horrified to see that just about every dog advertised by rescue centres is staffie x with something. Why are people abusing this lovely breed so much? 

I would urge you not to breed any staffies at the moment - for showing (though I dont like this use of dogs) perhaps but it is a breed that is being so abused at the moment through breeding I hold my head in anguish.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

for showing??? not sure what you mean C. can you explain


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Most rescues's are FULL of staffie's and staffie crosses at the moment so if you have a look around I am sure you will find something.

Well done for deciding to offer a staffie a home, they are wonderful dogs !


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

pity you werent in west cumbria there are always loads of staffies in rescue up here, lovely dogs but too many people breeding them.

We have 2 (both neutered) but when he took in our little bitch she was already pregnant but we didnt know, she went on to have 9 pups! pedigree but we rehomed them rather than sell them & all are still much loved pets in the homes we found for them


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

cara.b said:


> Well it seems to me that the rescue homes are full of staffies. But they will have all been neutered thank goodness. So if you want a bitch that isnt this is not your answer. I am horrified to see that just about every dog advertised by rescue centres is staffie x with something. Why are people abusing this lovely breed so much?
> 
> I would urge you not to breed any staffies at the moment - for showing (though I dont like this use of dogs) perhaps but it is a breed that is being so abused at the moment through breeding I hold my head in anguish.


We're not looking for a bitch to breed, or show. Just want one to home. We are lucky enough to have space to home another rescue, and a staffy is one we both agree on.


----------



## cara.b (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't know if you have found this site but there appear to be loads of staffies desparate for homes.

Pound Dog Rescue Link


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

cara.b said:


> Don't know if you have found this site but there appear to be loads of staffies desparate for homes.
> 
> Pound Dog Rescue Link


Great thanks, I have just emailed a couple of people from that website.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

any luck yet?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

have you seen this boy ?

Tyler


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> have you seen this boy ?
> 
> Tyler


I have but the website says hes fussy with other dogs, my parents dog is fussy and they have shelby when we (rarely) go away, probably not a good mix. It also says that they wouldnt rehome him to a home with kids, we have a 2 year nephew that visits on a regular basis.

Shame as he is stunning. It probably sounds like im being picky, but we want to make sure we get the right dog, dont want to rush and home a lovely dog that we have to send back to the life of kennels as something doesnt work/fit.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Try this one

RSPCA Bristol Dogs and Cats Home | Rehoming


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you joined up to this one? You could post the same request on this Forum, sure you'd get more of a response.

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue & Lost dogs


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Try this one
> 
> RSPCA Bristol Dogs and Cats Home | Rehoming


Thanks were going to go there soon. Going to Holly Hedge this weekend, I have a wedding the following, but may pop in on the sunday afternoon if they are open (I'll have to check the website).


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Have you joined up to this one? You could post the same request on this Forum, sure you'd get more of a response.
> 
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue & Lost dogs


Great, thank you, i'm registering now.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all

Just so you know we have found our rescue staffy and we are picking him up today. I will be posting piccies once we have him home and settled.

Thanks for all your help!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww thats great news! Where did you find him/her? Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

thants fantastic news 

looking forward to hearing the updates


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi

I have started a new thread with the title "The rescue Staffy X is home!!" It has a few piccies. We have had him for a little over 24 hours!!

Again, thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Pet angel (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello there,
Please let me know if you are still looking to rescue a lovely stuffy.
I'm helping to try find a forever loving home for the beautiful dog called "Madonna". She is beautiful and very friendly.
Unfortunately she has been in the pound too long now and is at high risk of being pts :-(
The pound is looking for a donation of 100£ for her as she has been neutered vaccinated frontlined an microchipped
She is I Bristol and you are welcome to go see her
If interested to meet her please get in touch with me and I will connect you to the dog warden responsible for her
I'm desperately trying to help her as a volunteer, if you are unable to help but know someone that might please let me k ow also
Thank you so much


----------

